# Need to find home for aviary birds



## valleydoves (Feb 12, 2010)

I live in the San Fernando Valley. Since my husband retired we spend most of the year in Colorado and only come back here in winter. I have a collection of 7 ringneck doves who've lived together for many years. There's also an Australian crested dove.

We've had bad luck with paid house/pet sitters. One left the door open and the second Australian crested dove flew away. She "replaced" it with a King Pigeon and its wild pigeon mate. Geez, they are prolific and now there are six of them counting the wild pigeon. They hatch those babies way too fast.

They all live in an L shaped aviary with three silky chickens who are 4-8 years old. My oldest dove is about 12.

We will be going back to Colorado in mid May and I hope to make arrangements for them to have a new home. I read all the warnings on this site about adopting. I'm looking for homes for the silkys too. They are a very long lived breed of chicken. I feed all high quality food. Any takers or advice? The Australian is a nervous bird but the doves are lovely/gentle.


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

You need to replace the eggs of the pigeons with fake ones. Or hard boil the eggs they lay right away and give them back so they can finish out the cycle of sitting on eggs so they don't keep laying eggs. Because they can multiply very quickly and the babies will be having babies. Sorry to hear about you bad luck with sitters. Its a shame. I can't help you, I'm way over on the east coast. I hope you find a great home for everyone. min


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

It might be easier for you to find homes for them if you are willing to ship through the mail. 

Are you willing to split them up to go to different homes too?


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

I think it would be sad to split the 7 doves that have spent so many years together. I mean first they lose there home and then they lose there friends. I hope you keep them together. But I guess you have to do what you have to do. I wish I was out there, I don't mind house sitting for anyone as long as the animals are taken care of, an I'm happy to do it for free. 

Is there a reason why you can't ship them to where you live in colorado? It just saddens me, after all these years they have to find new homes. But I know you wouldn't do it unless you had to. Please make sure they go to good homes. So many horror stories out there so do your homework for your own peace of mind. min


----------



## valleydoves (Feb 12, 2010)

I wouldn't want to split up the 7 doves. If someone already had Australian Cresteds that would be ideal for that single bird, and I'd split off that one. Impossible to sex, but hasn't been happy since losing its bud. Prefers the pigeons to the doves.

In Colorado we live in very rural setting in a small cabin. Predators of every kind outside. Wild temperature changes. 

Even here in L.A. I chased a hawk off a chicken just today because our 8 year old rooster passed last week, partly due to house sitter neglect. The hawk had the chicken and it was screaming. Roosters watch the skies, but you probably know that. And when I first got doves long ago I lost quite a few because the mesh of the outdoor aviary then wasn't fine enough.

The pigeons? Geez, I never wanted them. Thanks for explaining why you switch out the eggs.

I'm hoping that with an early start on finding them homes that something will develop. Thanks for the offer of house sitting but I won't go into all the troubles from that. And we were paying a decent wage plus extras.

I would be willing to ship them to the right home. Once I got a chicken through the mail, an English modern, and the post office barely recovered!


----------



## valleydoves (Feb 12, 2010)

I am happy to say that I've found a single home for all the birds thanks to this forum. We're going to wait until the weather is more stable before shipping.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Thats wonderful...c.hert


----------



## valleydoves (Feb 12, 2010)

It IS wonderful. I was scared as anything about posting on Craig's List and didn't know what other options there might be. Hooray for this site and forum!


----------



## EarthaPidge (Feb 5, 2004)

Hi, I'm glad you have found homes for all of your birds. I would be able to help you out with your silkies as I have a small flock of 4 right now in a predator proof enclosure with a sunroom. You may have already found homes for them which is great! Please contact me privately for more info and pics if you are interested.


----------



## valleydoves (Feb 12, 2010)

Unfortunately the person who contacted me to adopt all the pigeons/doves changed her mind. She faced some sudden and extreme personal problems which made her plate too full for anything more. 

I really wish I could find a solution without having to ship them as I've learned it can be quite costly these days. (Is that true?)

I'm afraid I'm going to be looking into Craigslist, which I've never been particularly comfortable with. Earthapidge, I feel that these silkies have spent so many years in Southern California that they need to stay in the area, but thank you.


----------



## kippermom (Jan 11, 2006)

I was really glad when you announced having found a home for the doves...then saddened when they backed out.

So tell us what is the head count by breed....7 ring-necked doves; 3 chickens and 6 or so pijis?...please do not go to Craig's List yet...

Do you think any of the pigeons are releasable?

There is a local rescue that might be willing to take the chickens..they specialize in farm animals....ask Elizabeth at MickaCoo for their contact info.

I might be able to take the 7 doves together...but I just picked up 10 non-releasable pigeons from the shelter and don't think I can help out there.

Hoping others chime in with suggestions... (Terry W.??)

Big problems become little problems when you split them up into parts...


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

craigslist is not a bad thing if you screen your interested parties, with pics of where they would house the birds and a phone conversation and who their vet is. you also could go inspect the new home before they take them in.


----------



## valleydoves (Feb 12, 2010)

I've been wondering about the pigeons lately, if maybe I could release them due to mild climate in Los Angeles. 

There are plenty of wild pigeons in the parks here. I notice the King Pigeons are real scavengers, unlike my doves, and will eat anything I put in the cage for the chickens. (And chickens like all kinds of odd stuff.) Without the rooster in the aviary, the pigeons are much bolder. The doves have never been omnivores.


----------



## valleydoves (Feb 12, 2010)

Oh I just noticed your address, kippermom! You're welcome to come see them and see if you want them, no obligation. I think that count is right on the doves, plus one Australian crested. I have pictures from a month ago.


----------



## valleydoves (Feb 12, 2010)

Also my college age daughter may take the hens. She loves chickens and has two silkies (in college!) but her roomies are not as keen on them! Hers are show quality. Mine are very pretty but not show quality.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I hope you're able to find a great home. Careful screening on Craigslist and making sure you visit the home before giving them away can be done. I have found a few homes this way for mine. 

As for the pigeons, please do NOT let them go. KING pigeons are raised in cages, generally bred for food, and cannot take care of themselves. I have several and have dealt with several over the years and know quite a bit about them. They are the "couch potato" of the pigeons.  Even if they look like they would be okay, they likely wouldn't. They really need a home where someone gives them food, water, and shelter. Good luck with everyone!!


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

Have you found a home for your king pigeon? I would be interested in him if he is still available.


----------



## kippermom (Jan 11, 2006)

Pip....why just one???? I can get you as many rescued King pigeons as you could possible house!!!!...for free!!!!!! Young, old, white, marked, crippled..."if you build it, they will come"....e.g. an aviary, of course! I have to come to Del Mar the weekend/week of May 4 - 9....and can deliver a few, or one, or a flock!!!


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

Ok! Ill send you a PM.


----------



## valleydoves (Feb 12, 2010)

A very nice woman has taken all my birds. I listed them on craigslist and got many reponses, but she seemed like the best choice, someone who lives for her birds and has many aviaries on a big property. She handled them very well when she came to collect them and was impressed by how healthy they looked. However, I'm very sad- but had to do it. Thanks for advice here and enjoy your birds.


----------

